# Mono Arena

## codadilupo

no, ma non è un problema di prestazioni. E' proprio il concetto, che non mi sta bene. Io .NET non lo voglio. Non voglio correre dietro a MS e non mi interessa nemeno supportarla. Ora, visto che mono è stato sostanzialmente snobbato da quasi tutti, a me non sta bene che me lo fai rietrare dalla porta di servizio con la scusa di tomboy: tanto piu' che non esiste - se non in qualche girone informatico dell'inferno - che per prendere due post-it debba portarmi dietro un'intero framework di sviluppo  :Razz: 

Mi dispiace, per a me gnome piace tanto, ma tomboy lo casso indefinitamente  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mambro

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> no, ma non è un problema di prestazioni. E' proprio il concetto, che non mi sta bene. Io .NET non lo voglio. Non voglio correre dietro a MS e non mi interessa nemeno supportarla. Ora, visto che mono è stato sostanzialmente snobbato da quasi tutti, a me non sta bene che me lo fai rietrare dalla porta di servizio con la scusa di tomboy: tanto piu' che non esiste - se non in qualche girone informatico dell'inferno - che per prendere due post-it debba portarmi dietro un'intero framework di sviluppo 
> 
> Mi dispiace, per a me gnome piace tanto, ma tomboy lo casso indefinitamente 
> 
> Coda

 

Io ho personalmente chiesto a Stallman e non sembrava proprio completamente contrario

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqpLWzPRfvU

 :Very Happy: 

Per i file di testo in giro io lo facevo.. ma dimenticavo dove li mettevo e con che nome. Per non parlare poi del fatto che mi dimenticavo di cancellarli quando non servivano più   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

Io non capisco tutto questo astio verso mono ( a parte lo sbatti di compilarsi un nuovo framework per una sola applicazione  :Very Happy:  ). Alla fine non è che l'implementazione libera* di .NET ed è (per quel poco che ho visto) uno strumento valido e completo per creare applicazioni, desktop e web. Nemmeno RMS pare contrario, finchè rimane free software.

Link1, Link2.

scusate l'OT

*non mi pare che nessuno si strappi le vesti per via di samba (o wine), o sbaglio?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> *non mi pare che nessuno si strappi le vesti per via di samba (o wine), o sbaglio?

 

guarda, è molto semplice: samba è arrivato per compiere un passaggio di interoperabilità con l'ambiente desktop che detiewne il monopolio. e' un cavallo di troia, senza il quale GNU/Linux in azienda non lo vedevi manco tra cent'anni. Wine ha lo stesso scopo: farti usare software pensato per altre piattaforme, senza installare quelle piattaforme; L'errore, con wine et similia, non è wine, ma rifiutarsi di abbandonarlo quando le alternative ai software sono ormai cresciute e sono valide. Mono, invece, è il solito correre dietro a MS, garantendole cosi' la sua posizione dominante sul mercato.

Ora, capisco insinuarsi in un mercato, e capisco il fare breccia. Quello che non capisco è - una volta fatto - ricominciare a fare il gioco dell'avversario

Coda

----------

## Onip

il linguaggio è uno standard ecma, le librerie che si utilizzano sono libere. Non capisco dove si rafforzi la posizione dominante Microsoft (sono sincero, non voglio far polemica). Certo C# e .Net vengono dagli ingegneri di Redmond, ma questo si può dire di tanti altri 'prodotti' Open (blender, openoffice, etc etc erano tutti closed) e dal momento che mono è un'implementazione free di uno standard io lo vedo come un prodotto paragonabile (in concetto eh, non tecnicamente) ad un python o ad un OpenJdk (quando uscirà). D'altrode anche la gnu found ha sviluppato dotGNU.

Si badi bene, non sto dicendo che mono sia er mejo der mejo. Semplicemente mi sembra che sia uno strumento in più rispetto a quelli (tanti) che già si hanno per sviluppare software, tutto qui.

Saluti

p.s. E' il caso di uno split?

----------

## lordalbert

Boh, ognuno poi sceglie di programmare nel linguaggio che preferisce... ma piuttosto che .Net meglio python o C, no?  :Razz: 

Quello che io temo, poi, è una rivendicazione dei brevetti da parte di Microsoft, che si ripercuoterà sul mondo linux ad eccezione di Suse, Xandros e Linspire, che si sono venduti. Abbiamo degli ottimili linguaggi di programmazione, perchè andare a cercarne altri?

----------

## randomaze

 *Onip wrote:*   

> p.s. E' il caso di uno split?

 

Done  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Anche io non capisco tutto questo astio verso Mono.

Come viene ribadito sopra non è altro che un'implementazione/framework aperta di uno standard aperto.

Niente di diverso dal parlare, che ne so, di un qualsiasi altro framework di qualsiasi altro linguaggio!

Avete mai sentito parlare, per esempio, di cakePHP?

Vero che non c'entra molto, ma anch'esso è implementazione/framework aperta di uno standard (il php) aperto.

E questo non è che favorisce l'uno o l'altro....

E comunque, soprattutto in alcuni casi, sviluppare in C# è molto comodo (badate che io amo l'Ansi-C e che, in generale, uso quello).

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Alla fine Mono da solo altra (e non poca!!) liberta' di scelta, questo e' l'unica cosa che conta.

Ora, non so bene i dettagli perche' non lo uso, ma mi pare che la stessa .net sia una piattaforma che aiuti ulteriormente la scelta: molti linguaggi, un codice (o una piattaforma unica, se vogliamo).

Io non capisco proprio l'astio verso microsoft  :Smile:  non solo mono o .net: se una idea e' valida e buona (e credo che .net lo sia abbastanza, per vari motivi) e' giusto usarla, copiarla e farla crescere.

Insomma a me l'idea di avere una piattaforma simile piace molto (anche se non la uso e magari non e' sfruttata al meglio): la vedo come un java-esteso-non-limitato-a-java. L'idea e' favolosa. Al massimo posso concordare sul fatto che mono avrebbe potuto essere qualcosa di simile, migliore e non uguale a .net anziche' esserne la sua libera implementazione. Ma aho, hanno solo reimplementato uno standard (e magari qualcosina in piu' per compatibilita' o estensione).

E poi metterla sul profilo del "pessimo linguaggio" (C#) e queste cose qui... bhe, c'e' un po' da ridere  :Smile:  Ogni linguaggio ha i suoi utenti e le sue applicazioni. Tanto per dirla, c'e' un mucchio di gente che adora il C++/Java ma snobba (o neanche conosce) LISP che e' notoriamente un gioiello della tecnica  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz!

Edit @lordalbert:

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Abbiamo degli ottimili linguaggi di programmazione, perchè andare a cercarne altri?

 

Cosa con cui concordo pienamente.... Ma vorrei far notare che .net e' giusto uno dei pochi casi a parte in cui questo discorso non tiene piu' di tanto. Spiego.

Un linguaggio nuovo e' necessario nel momento in cui:

- nuove tecniche o possibilita' si aprono al mondo della programmazione

- la sintassi vecchia sta stretta (poco efficiente/leggibile/etc)

Su ruby-vs-python, ad esempio, ci potrebbe essere una discussione simile: parlando di features, sono ben poche le differenze tra i due linguaggi. Sostanzialmente, per il programmatore, cambia solo la sintassi e il grado di diffusione del linguaggio, ma sono effettivamente identici.

.net si puo' paragonare solo con java (e pochi altri) perche' e' l'unica tecnologia che si pone nello stesso modo (con la virtual machine e tutto, non un semplice interprete. Che son cose diverse, voglio ricordare).

Il problema e' che non esiste attualmente una grande diffusione di tecnologie simili. Per come la vedo io le uniche sono proprio queste due: java e .net.

Solo che .net introduce altre visioni, non e' legato ad un solo linguaggio (ma ad una famiglia, ed e' molto espandibile tanto che se non erro esistono/sono in sviluppo cose come python.net e ruby.net).

Qui parliamo di tecnologie nuove e/o riproposte, non banalmente "di linguaggi", per questo credo che su .net e mono ci sia molto da lavorare e da fare.

----------

## codadilupo

ancora: ma se io non lo voglio, perchè devi a tutti i costi farmelo rientrare dalla finestra ? E' il gioco che è sporco. A questo pnuto del discorso, non mi importa nemmeno piu' se è un problema etico o tecnico. Ti ho detto di no, e me l'hai infilato dove non batte. Perfetto: ora so con chi ho a che fare: non con un gruppo di sviluppo di software libero, ma con un'azienda che impone il proprio punto di vista. Toh! Sembra di parlare di microsoft, e invece si tratta di gnome

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ancora: ma se io non lo voglio, perchè devi a tutti i costi farmelo rientrare dalla finestra ? E' il gioco che è sporco. A questo pnuto del discorso, non mi importa nemmeno piu' se è un problema etico o tecnico. Ti ho detto di no, e me l'hai infilato dove non batte. Perfetto: ora so con chi ho a che fare: non con un gruppo di sviluppo di software libero, ma con un'azienda che impone il proprio punto di vista. Toh! Sembra di parlare di microsoft, e invece si tratta di gnome

 

Coda, il problema è che non puoi forzare nessun sviluppatore ad utilizzare un linguaggio piuttosto che un'altro.

Se chi ha sviluppato tomboy ha deciso di farlo in Mono, non gli si può dire niente...

Al massimo si può decidere di sviluppare un programma alternativo che non usi quel framework.

E' come se stessi criticando chi ha iniziato portage di averlo fatto in python.... l'ha fatto perchè gli piaceva quel linguaggio e ci sapeva "smanacciare" alla grande.... e se io non volessi python nel mio sistema??? Portage me lo vuole per forza far rientrare "dalla finestra" come dici tu... l'alternativa è stata quella di sviluppare un'altro software che facesse la stessa cosa ma in un linguaggio diverso (sto parlando di paludis).

E comunque, non puoi accusare la GNOME foudation per un software sviluppato da una singola persona (tantè che nell'ebuild-virtual gnome tomboy non è nelle dipendenze).

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Scusami coda, ma non ho capito il tuo utlimo post.

Cioè, se non vuoi sto tomboy (perchè nn vuoi mono, perchè non ti piace, per qualsiasi motivo tu voglia) non lo installi, e passa la paura.. No?

Se il problema è che per te non esiste un'alternativa valida (non parlo di tomboy in particolare),

te ne sviluppi una, o trovi qualcuno che te la sviluppi, o paghi qualcuno per farlo (e poi rilasci tutto alla comunità) ;

a me hanno spiegato che l'opensource è anche questo   :Wink:  ...

----------

## djinnZ

 *mouser wrote:*   

> E' come se stessi criticando chi ha iniziato portage di averlo fatto in python...

   :Shocked: 

certo che te li scegli con il lanternino gli esempi.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .net si puo' paragonare solo con java (e pochi altri) perche' e' l'unica tecnologia che si pone nello stesso modo (con la virtual machine e tutto, non un semplice interprete. Che son cose diverse, voglio ricordare).
> 
> Il problema e' che non esiste attualmente una grande diffusione di tecnologie simili. Per come la vedo io le uniche sono proprio queste due: java e .net.
> ...

 

Non ci ho mai fatto particolarmente caso... ma .net cmq sembra meno pesante di java, sbaglio? Tra i due quale credi sia il migliore?

A parte che non è mai piaciuto molto neanche java...  :Very Happy:  eheh

Non mi intendo di programmazione, però in teoria, a questo punto, gli stessi sw scritti (in .net) per windows girano tranquillamente anche su linux... giusto?

Questa non sarebbe una brutta cosa..

----------

## akiross

Come ho scritto sopra, non uso la tecnologia .net e neanche mono, conosco la cosa in teoria ma non posso rispondere alla domanda delle performance, sorry  :Smile: 

Bhe, finche' le cose usate nel codice sono implementate in mono... Si! Questo consentirebbe di fare girare le stesse cose su due piattaforme.

E si, e' una bella cosa. Ogni cosa che introduce nuova possibilita' di scelta e' una buona cosa. Il resto e' solo la scelta in se'  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Coda, il problema è che non puoi forzare nessun sviluppatore ad utilizzare un linguaggio piuttosto che un'altro.
> 
> Se chi ha sviluppato tomboy ha deciso di farlo in Mono, non gli si può dire niente...
> 
> Al massimo si può decidere di sviluppare un programma alternativo che non usi quel framework.
> ...

 

ma manco per la capa: la diatriba su mono è aperta in seno a gnome planet, proprio per il modo subdolo con cui è stato introdotto - de facto - all'interno di gnome. Paragonare poi mono, che implementa specifiche proprietarie di MS a python mi pare quantomeno assurdo

 *Quote:*   

> E comunque, non puoi accusare la GNOME foudation per un software sviluppato da una singola persona (tantè che nell'ebuild-virtual gnome tomboy non è nelle dipendenze).

 

Già. Fino a quando non lo implementeranno in qualche pezzo fondamentale, come avevano provato a fare con gnome-volume-manager.

P.S.: le alternative - oltremodo valide, per altro - a tutti programmi mono-addicted ci sono. Non è questo il punto.

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ma manco per la capa: la diatriba su mono è aperta in seno a gnome planet, proprio per il modo subdolo con cui è stato introdotto - de facto - all'interno di gnome. Paragonare poi mono, che implementa specifiche proprietarie di MS a python mi pare quantomeno assurdo

 

Il paragone era assolutamente figurato, comunque è proprio qui che sbagli!

Mono non implementa specifiche proprietarie di MS, ma specifiche aperte a chiunque.

L'associazione Mono == .NET è assolutamente errata... Reimplementa il linguaggio C# e reimplementa le specifiche libere del suddetto framework, ma non è la stessa cosa

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> P.S.: le alternative - oltremodo valide, per altro - a tutti programmi mono-addicted ci sono. Non è questo il punto.

 

E quindi il problema non nasce; ogni sviluppatore sceglie il linguaggio che conosce meglio.... La comodità di Gnome è che si possono usare N linguaggi differenti per sviluppare software per la stessa "architettura" (passatemi il termine). Dopodichè se installarlo o meno è scelta dello end-user

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Mono non implementa specifiche proprietarie di MS, ma specifiche aperte a chiunque.

 

Mhh non sono esperto di mono, ma mi pare che certe cose proprietarie di MS siano state messe ugualmente, cose non standard intendo. Ma non sono sicuro, e' come un vago ricordo... La polemica e' anche per questo.

EDIT: Anche se...

http://www.novell.com/linux/microsoft/faq_opensource.html (guardate la Q8 )

e

http://www.mono-project.com/FAQ:_Licensing#Patents

----------

## mouser

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Mhh non sono esperto di mono, ma mi pare che certe cose proprietarie di MS siano state messe ugualmente, cose non standard intendo. Ma non sono sicuro, e' come un vago ricordo... La polemica e' anche per questo.

 

Non saprei, ma al massimo è stato fatto un pò di reverse-engineering, altrimenti ci sarebbe un bel casotto.

E, comunque, non è neanche la prima volta che un comportamento del genere viene tenuto nello sviluppo di software aperti, quindi non è accusabile neanche di questo.

Che poi il reverse-engineering di MS faccia schifo, non c'è dubbio, ma a volte è necessario per far andare alcune cose e portare più utenti nel mondo linux

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   Mono non implementa specifiche proprietarie di MS, ma specifiche aperte a chiunque. 
> 
> Mhh non sono esperto di mono, ma mi pare che certe cose proprietarie di MS siano state messe ugualmente, cose non standard intendo.

 

Come si può vedere qui non tutto .NET é standard, quello che manca sono, guarda caso, le librerie.

Lo sporco lavoro del team mono é sempre quello di aspettare che escano le versioni Microsoft di .NET, guardare cosa c'é dentro e provare a riprodurlo. Considerando la mole di cambiamenti che MS fa tra una 1.0 e una 2.0 e una 3.0 il risultato é (ovviamente) che mono é costantemente "quasi compatibile" con la versione precedente del framework rilasciato da MS. Però il linguaggio é standard.

Quanto detto però non é applicabile al discorso di codadilupo in quanto la "roba mono" di gnome non usa le winforms ma le GTK#, ovvero qualcosa di analogo che non sta troppo dietro Microsoft (almeno, per quello che so io).

Però é vera la frase:

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: le alternative - oltremodo valide, per altro - a tutti programmi mono-addicted ci sono. Non è questo il punto. 
> 
> 

 

infatti c'é anche l'alternativa a gnome: si chiama KDE.

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Come si può vedere qui non tutto .NET é standard, quello che manca sono, guarda caso, le librerie.

 

guardacaso  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Lo sporco lavoro del team mono é sempre quello di aspettare che escano le versioni Microsoft di .NET, guardare cosa c'é dentro e provare a riprodurlo. Considerando la mole di cambiamenti che MS fa tra una 1.0 e una 2.0 e una 3.0 il risultato é (ovviamente) che mono é costantemente "quasi compatibile" con la versione precedente del framework rilasciato da MS. Però il linguaggio é standard.
> 
> Quanto detto però non é applicabile al discorso di codadilupo in quanto la "roba mono" di gnome non usa le winforms ma le GTK#, ovvero qualcosa di analogo che non sta troppo dietro Microsoft (almeno, per quello che so io).

 

se non fosse che ho letto in piu' di un'intervista De Icaza dire di voler usare le Windows.Form, GTK# o meno, ci crederei di piu' anch'io. Quindi, perchè non usare direttamente dotGNU, visto che si tratta di un mono che non vedrà mai -nemmeno per sbaglio - le winforms ? Se fossi malfidente, direi "semplicemente perchè hanno intenzione  di tenersi aperta la possibilità di usarle"... 

 *Quote:*   

> Però é vera la frase:
> 
>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> P.S.: le alternative - oltremodo valide, per altro - a tutti programmi mono-addicted ci sono. Non è questo il punto. 
> ...

 

simpaticone: le alternative ci sono anche per gnome, per fortuna  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Onip

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> infatti c'é anche l'alternativa a gnome: si chiama KDE.

 

Ancke Kde potrà avere le sue applicazioni mono based.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se non fosse che ho letto in piu' di un'intervista De Icaza dire di voler usare le Windows.Form, GTK# o meno, ci crederei di piu' anch'io. Quindi, perchè non usare direttamente dotGNU, visto che si tratta di un mono che non vedrà mai -nemmeno per sbaglio - le winforms ? Se fossi malfidente, direi "semplicemente perchè hanno intenzione di tenersi aperta la possibilità di usarle"...
> 
> 

 

Da quello che ho capito io la posizione ufficiale di Novell e Mono-Project (che non è detto coincida con quella di Miguel de Icaza) è quella di evitare di cadere in problemi di brevetti reimplementando il 'brevettato' (se possibile) o eliminando le parti incriminate. Certo neanche a me piacerebbe vedere applicazioni basate su WinForm dentro a gnome (e non credo succederà mai), ma magari avere la possibilità di utilizzare qualche buona applicazione che non ha un equivalente + 'linux complaint' non è una possibilità da cassare a prescindere, imho. Daltronde è quello che si fa con wine, no?

 *Novell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Q4. With this agreement, will Novell include Microsoft patented code in its contributions to the open source community?
> 
> No. Novell will not change its development practices as a result of this agreement. It has always been our policy in all development, open source and proprietary, to stay away from code that infringes another's patents, and we will continue to develop software using these standard practices. If any of our code is found to infringe someone else's patents, we will try to find prior technology to invalidate the patents, rework the code to design around the infringement, or as a last resort remove the functionality.
> ...

 

 *Mono-Project wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For people who need full compatibility with the Windows platform, Mono's strategy for dealing with any potential issues that might arise with ASP.NET, ADO.NET or Windows.Forms is: (1) work around the patent by using a different implementation technique that retains the API, but changes the mechanism; if that is not possible, we would (2) remove the pieces of code that were covered by those patents, and also (3) find prior art that would render the patent useless.
> 
> For Linux server and desktop development, we only need the ECMA components, and things that we have developed (like Gtk#) or Apache integration.
> ...

 

Vorrei ricordare che non si sta dando fiducia ad una 'malvagia multinazionale mangia soldi' (ndr: Microsoft), ma ad un progetto open source (anzi, free sowftare dal momento che è gpl se non sbaglio) i cui sorgenti sono lì, in bella vista, disponibili per tutti.

Saluti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Da quello che ho capito io la posizione ufficiale di Novell e Mono-Project (che non è detto coincida con quella di Miguel de Icaza) è quella di evitare di cadere in problemi di brevetti reimplementando il 'brevettato' (se possibile) o eliminando le parti incriminate. Certo neanche a me piacerebbe vedere applicazioni basate su WinForm dentro a gnome (e non credo succederà mai), ma magari avere la possibilità di utilizzare qualche buona applicazione che non ha un equivalente + 'linux complaint' non è una possibilità da cassare a prescindere, imho. 
> 
> 

 

Non dimentichiamoci che Novell ha fatto un accordo (pagando non so quanti soldi) per mettersi a riparo da possibili guerre sui brevetti da parte di Microsoft. Quindi, se li implementasse, lei sarebbe al riparo, mentre le altre distro no.

Non dimentichiamoci che sempre di una azienda si sta parlando, e l'obiettivo primario di una azienda è trarne profitto, guadagnarci. Se una azienda non persegue tale obiettivo è ovviamente destinata a fallire

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei ricordare che non si sta dando fiducia ad una 'malvagia multinazionale mangia soldi' (ndr: Microsoft), ma ad un progetto open source (anzi, free sowftare dal momento che è gpl se non sbaglio) i cui sorgenti sono lì, in bella vista, disponibili per tutti.
> 
> Saluti  

 

Io invece vorrei ricordare che si sta parlando di gente che ha votato per l'approvazione di OpenXML come standard. Ed è chiaramente schierata dalla parte di Microsoft.

Per carità, non ho certo nulla contro Microsoft, però diciamocelo, il suo comportamento non è esemplare. Non perderebbe occasione di mettere Tux a 90° ed approfittarne...

----------

## Onip

Novell ha fatto quello che ha fatto, ma mono non è Novell. Nonostante essa sia il maggior contributore del progetto. Finchè rimangono nei binari che loro stessi hanno dichiarato di voler seguire per me non c'è problema. Dal momento che sgarreranno (se effettivamente lo faranno, stiamo facendo un processo addirittura alle presunte intenzioni...) immagino che ci sarà immediatamente qualcuno che inizierà un fork libero di mono. Se anche questo qualcuno non lo facesse (e ne dubito), dal momento che il prodotto è gpl si potrà comunque continuare ad utilizzare l'ultima versione 'buona' visto che il codice è GPL.

----------

